# lotsa new things lol :)



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i got lots of new things for my aquarium today including some fish  


1. a pair of german blue rams  yes a pair 
2. a pair of Electric blue rams  yes a pair again 
3. a bushy nose pleco 
4. a big piece of driftwood 
5. a small peice of driftwood 
and some cherry shrimp and lots and lots of plants 

all of these for 50 bucks along with my bolivian ram pair.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

now i have to get rid of my extra fist that i dont like ASAP 

listed 
1. a blue betta 
2. 2 australian rainbow fish 
3. 3 killi fish 
4. and the honey sunset gaurami ( im not sure on this one though )


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well,if you were close,I would take the betta and killies.No room for the rainbows.

And congrats on the new fish.Ive always wanted rams,but never could find good quality ones.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

my bolivian rams that i gave off now are HUGE and i had them for the last 7 months 

i would have kept them and got the GBR pair but they are totally mean and would kill anything they can lol 

i already miss them  

and im from chicago so thats faar for you


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Why are you getting rid of the killi? they are top swimmers and are I believe semi aggressive so should fit right in with your selection of new fish. I have a pair and they hang out at the very top of my tank venturing down to the bottom ocassionally.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

where's the pics?


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i know but im guessing im way over loaded 

and electric blue rams are very sensitive, so are German blues i believe 

so trying to decrease the bio load as far as possible. but yea you are right killi isnt that big load on the system 

right now i have 

2 GBR, 2 Electric blue Rams, 2 dwarf neon rainbows, 2 australian rainbows, 3 killi fish, 7 harlequin rasboras, 2 busshynose plecos, a honey sunset gaurami, and a betta and i dont know how many shrimp lol 

see im way over head


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> where's the pics?



would soon get them 

it took me all day to arrange everything in the tank


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just re-arranged by tanks. Cichlids are a lot happier the female johanni I believe has been nesting in the front right corner.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i actually wanted to get another tank 
but i live in a studio apartment downtown  

so had to leave somethings to get somethings


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

and the only way i can keep all the fish is with a canister filter 

and that would mean more money lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

tinman said:


> and the only way i can keep all the fish is with a canister filter
> 
> and that would mean more money lol


nah man you can get a little 10g which you haqve use to breed shrimp for feeders or something should fit below your currnet tank.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

ok update !!!! 

need some advice here 

the electric blue ram i got yesterday 

the male is sick (white poop and not totally active) 
not the sellers fault though (he doesnt know probably or he wouldnt have asked me to choose ) 


so i removed him from thetank cause i was afraid hewould effect other fish also andalso the german blues pair is picking on him. so i removed him and put him in a 5 gallon bucket i use to do the water changes and ran my air pump all nite 

he is still fine when i came back from work now and the female is very active


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

cont..... 
now im going to pick a bowfront tank thts already cycled and comes with a blue lobster andsome other fish. i believe is a 20 gallon. 

so now i know someone who wants to buy these electric blue rams , i told him tht the male is sick and everything i know about him. he is confident he can treat it and breed them. they are a true pair though. 

now should i keep him in my new cycled tank or sell the pair to this guy ?? 
im soo confused


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

help me decide pleasseeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

this is the female electric blue ram


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

the new german blue pair


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a hard choice.If it were me,and I knew I had room,I would soak some food in garlic to feed the fish(white poo is a sign of internal parasites,and easily treated with food mixed in garlic)I would keep them.But If you are not confident in your ability to treat him and possibly have other plans for the new tank,then sell away.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

the fish wouldnt eat anything 

but still is very active but its tail is kinda floating up occasionally 

i sold them though the pair for 25 bucks and the guys doesnt know anything about them 

now i have to write them a biiig email explaining things 


they are going to put them in a 10 gallon with out anything 
they said the tank is running for a while but i gave them some of my big rocks and my filter pads and asked them to leave them in water for a month or so and not get any other fish


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

you re right i wont find enough time to treat it 

and how am i supposed to make it eat garlic soaked food if its not eating anything at all ?


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i got the new 16 gallon bow front with the idea of breeding german blues 
and it again came with some fish, now i want to keep them lol 

where am i going (

here is what came with the tank 

1. a large piece of driftwood with a slate stone attached 
2. blue lobster 
3. spotted puffer and a leopard puffer 
4. some tetras 6 of them 
5. 3 harlequin rasboras 
6 . a red tailed shark 
7. extra filter pad 
8 extra t8 bulb


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah its worth it.There is a med that you can add to the water if the fish are not eating,for internal parasites.Its just been my experience that all fish will eat garlic laced food.The smell and taste of garlic seems to cause them to want to eat it right up.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You might want to rethink the puffers and the lobster, the lobster will catch and eat the rams if it gets the chance, the puffers are NOTORIOUS fin nippers and ram fins are just pure hotness to the puffer, like crack down on south chicago ave.

I would have taken the EB rams from you, did you make it to the swap? also I MIGHT be having my 52 fbh(4'x1'x18") up for sale soon if you are interested(ask because you are local)

Did you make it to the swap on sunday? check gcca.net we have another one coming up in april but not sure when and where yet, I bought a 50g long sunday for $20 bucks lightly used, no scratches. The bowfront is too small for all those fish, you are pushing the 40g size range with just the fish alone.
I would highly suggest rethinking your stock and size. Rams are cichlids and that can never be forgotten, they can and have killed other fish also, they are highly territorial when they find a good spot to spawn.
I wish you luck TinMan.

that red tail wont work either in there, they are territorial and in a 28g bowfront I gave my buddy his killed 8 tiger barbs I gave him with the tank. You wont have any success with that stock list at thriving and breeding.
Rams prefer a shorter tank to spawn in as well.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

No No no i completely confusd you guys i guess 


i sold the electric blue rams. yea true i should have asked you sorry it never occured to me 

and then the blue lobster, the red tail shark and the 2 puffers are in a seperate tank a 16 gallon bowfront along with some minute tetras ( food for the lobster ) this is a cycled tank 

and the second tank is a 30 gallon with just pair of german blues and 9 harlequins and 2 bristlenose plecos and 2 octilincus.. 


i would have to get rid of puffers and sell the blue lobster and use this 16 gallon for the babies of the german blues ( not with commercial intrest though ) 




WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> You might want to rethink the puffers and the lobster, the lobster will catch and eat the rams if it gets the chance, the puffers are NOTORIOUS fin nippers and ram fins are just pure hotness to the puffer, like crack down on south chicago ave.
> 
> I would have taken the EB rams from you, did you make it to the swap? also I MIGHT be having my 52 fbh(4'x1'x18") up for sale soon if you are interested(ask because you are local)
> 
> ...


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

no i didnt come to the swap and in my apartment even this second tank 16 gallon also kinda occupies all the empty space


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

and just noticed  i got them like on saturday and my german blues layed eggs already


----------

